# Game Thread: POR vs ATL



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Our first game since the trade deadline, so what do you guys expect from this team and the coaching staff? Will Mo not change the starting linup until we're mathematically out of the playoff hunt? If he's going to be realistic, I'm going to be disappointed if I see this starting five tonight:

Damon, Nick, Ruben, Theo and Przybilla

It would be nice to see some meaningful minutes from our young core to see how they produce with some PT.

Does anyone know if Telfair will be able to play tonight?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I was thinking to myself when I saw this, "Who the hell is left on Atlanta's squad? Is it possible that we could lose to them?" 
this is what ESPN says their lineup is:
POS--STARTER--BACKUP
PG--Tyronn Lue--Boris Diaw
SG --Josh Smith--Royal Ivey
SF--Josh Childress--Donta Smith
PF--Al Harrington--Obinna Ekezie
C--Jason Collier--Predrag Drobnjak

I think we may be forced to win this game.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Do you think Payton's gonna play for them tonight? Or is it too soon?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Do you think Payton's gonna play for them tonight? Or is it too soon?


Payton probably never wears a Hawks jersey. ESPN is reporting that they are negotiating a release of him. he may wind up in Boston, San Antonio or Minnesota as a free agent. 

I'd love to see Gary in Minnesota. can you imagine the arguments with Cassel and Spree?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

theWanker said:


> I'd love to see Gary in Minnesota. can you imagine the arguments with Cassel and Spree?


That would be oh so juicy. Minnesota would pretty much be forced to trade Garnett to us for SAR and Van Exel :wink:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If Walker was still here, I think Atlanta would keep it close but still lose because we're horrendous on the road. Now that our #1 scorer is gone, things could get ugly. Hopefully though J Smooth will have a big game.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Portland barely pulled off a three point win against a Bobcats team featuring Wallace, Ely, Rush, Brezec and Hart just three games ago. 

Fear not, TheATLien, no loss is completely beyond Portland's reach.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I'd rather lose and see the young guys play than win with players on their way out. This could be an exciting, but mistake prone game if we get to see both teams play their youth. Of course, realistically it will probably be an ugly game with short guards jacking up shots at a record pace.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Watching a squad led by Damon, Nick, Ruben & Theo barely beating a depleted Bobcat team by 3 points is pretty sad....no...very sad...

POR will probably win...and then MO can keep up his delusional idea of making the playoffs.....but they could just as easily lose....and personally I'd love to hear Mo and NAsh spin a home loss to a depleted Atlanta team....


I am sure it would sound something like "We can't keep letting games like this slip out of our hands......blah...blah....But we are only 8 games out of the playoffs, we aren't ut of it yet....."

Ugh!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Word is that Theo might not play, due to his shoulder.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm not glad that he's hurt, I just don't want to see him play tonight.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blah..screw sleep. 

GO BLAZERS!

:biggrin:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Starts: 

DAMON
NVE
PATTERSON
RANDOLPH
PRYZ

Tyrone Lue Burns Damon first play of the game.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Good ball movement. Damon to Ruben to Damon for drain the 3.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Frahm and Ratliff are in the game now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

score?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

41-37 Blazers. 7 1/2 minutes left in the 2nd.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pretty good ball distribution. Frahm hit a 3 after 3 attempts. 

SARs looks good out there.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Outlaw or Victor play yet?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Rahim plays 9 mins in the 1st half???? :jawdrop:

Way to go Mo :naughty: With all those minutes he will surely want to resign with us now :yes: 

BTW He is still very efficient .. 7 pts


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> Rahim plays 9 mins in the 1st half???? :jawdrop:
> 
> Way to go Mo :naughty: With all those minutes he will surely want to resign with us now :yes:
> 
> BTW He is still very efficient .. 7 pts


If only we could have traded Zach for Redd, SAR would have teamed up mighty finely with him... Oh well, can't win 'em all.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Now that our #1 scorer is gone, things could get ugly.


You forget who you are playing... we are a struggling teams dream to play


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Why isn't Joel playing? I'm just checking in and it looks like he played a few minutes and hasn't since.

Did he get hurt? What up?

Gramps...


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

No Joel got 2 T's and got ejected with about 10 mins to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, it looks like the Blazers have a very good chance at losing this game.

They just called their last time out down by 1 with less then 30 seconds left in the game.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

up by 1!

but this is a game we should have won by 15.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> Well, it looks like the Blazers have a very good chance at losing this game.
> 
> They just called their last time out down by 1 with less then 30 seconds left in the game.


Maybe not.

Randolph laid it in with exactly 19 seconds left in the game.

Now 102-101.

Atlanta was probably caught off guard, expecting the Blazers to use more clock then they did.

Let's just hope that the Blazers can (or can't, depending on who you are) get a stop here.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Come on guys...

tuffin' up

hang on


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

For all of you who want Cheeks to play the younger guys, Frahm sure hasnt shot well tonight.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Game is over. The Blazers just barely made it out alive.

Blazers win, 102-101.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

WOW! But at home, it shouldnt have been this close.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> For all of you who want Cheeks to play the young guys, Frahm sure hasnt shot well tonight.


So that's another reason to play the young guys, right? Since Frahm is middle-aged.

barfo


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought Al was going to make that shot, it's usually money for him. At least Diaw played magnificant.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Ok screw Cheeks. He is a major moron. Outlaw and Viktor get no run again, yet NVE is running around out there constantly. Damn Cheeks, he needs to be canned now.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Now we all can sit back, enjoy a beer, and watch the Lakers lose to the Pistons on ESPN.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I can't believe neither team scored in the last 19 seconds. Tha's some wierd wild ****.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Zbo's back.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Zbo's back.



I hope your right!!!


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

We barely beat the hawks at home! sad. 

Does anyone know what the attendance was tonight?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

QRICH said:


> We barely beat the hawks at home! sad.
> 
> Does anyone know what the attendance was tonight?




http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=250225022

15,525

18th straight loss for the Hawks... thankfully we werent the team to break that streak.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Great games for Zach and Miles. Rube played awesome as well. Too bad Outlaw and Viktor couldn't have joined them tonight :sigh:


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

14 assists for Damon? Too bad it's a deviation.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Great games for Zach and Miles. Rube played awesome as well. Too bad Outlaw and Viktor couldn't have joined them tonight :sigh:


I understand why you want them to play, but it was a close game, and we are still playing to win, as any team should.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

theWanker said:


> Portland barely pulled off a three point win against a Bobcats team featuring Wallace, Ely, Rush, Brezec and Hart just three games ago.
> 
> Fear not, TheATLien, no loss is completely beyond Portland's reach.


well, we did it again. but is there really much difference between a win and a loss when you beat the very worst team in the NBA (who just lost their best scorer and rebounder) on your home court?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Zbo's back.


No, Derek's back. Zbo's knee.

barfo


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

my theory about Darius Miles also holds true. he faces another mediocre SF and he has another nice game--15pts, 8 rebs, 2 stls, 3 assists in 23 minutes. he can't produce lately against top tier SF's, but he's fine against everybody else. 

probably the worst game from Przybilla in a month. he did us a favor by getting ejected.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Ludicrous*

A 1 point win over the worst team in the league?

At Home?

And only because they missed their last 2 shots?

These guys should beat Atlanta just by stepping on the court.

WeakCheeks is actually worse than having no coach at all.

30 more games of this dung?

What a friggin' waste of a whole lot of talented players, not to mention money. uke:


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

theWanker said:


> my theory about Darius Miles also holds true. he faces another mediocre SF and he has another nice game--15pts, 8 rebs, 2 stls, 3 assists in 23 minutes. he can't produce lately against top tier SF's, but he's fine against everybody else.
> 
> probably the worst game from Przybilla in a month. he did us a favor by getting ejected.


How would you explain his huge games vs Boston, specifically Paul Pierce? Those were some of his biggest games of his career.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I understand why you want them to play, but it was a close game, and we are still playing to win, as any team should.


What's the harm in giving them some run in the 2nd and 3rd quarters? The way NVE has been going lately, I don't think Outlaw would have done any worse. He probably would have played much better D.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Deleted. If you want to make personal criticisms, please do so over Private Messaging. Thanks!

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow...Przy has only 2 points and 1 board? What a bum! He must be harried from our community with great violence! He has the mark of the beast! He is......what's that? Przy isn't subject to the "one bad game and you are filth" rule? 

Well, that's a relief!

How about this? Zach has 31 points and 12 boards. Miles has 15 and 8. Verily, they are as gods! We are unfit to grovel in the dust at their feet!

What? The "one game" rule dorsn't apply to Zach and Miles when they play *well*?

Man, this is a tough game to learn.  


P.S. If the shoe fits, don't whine about it.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It's nice to see that Zach had a big game at least. Maybe he'll break out of the funk he's been in lately.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ludicrous*



MARIS61 said:


> A 1 point win over the worst team in the league?
> 
> At Home?
> 
> ...


29 :biggrin:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Tince said:


> How would you explain his huge games vs Boston, specifically Paul Pierce? Those were some of his biggest games of his career.


like I said, it's just something I've noticed recently.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> Rahim plays 9 mins in the 1st half???? :jawdrop:
> 
> Way to go Mo :naughty: With all those minutes he will surely want to resign with us now :yes:
> 
> BTW He is still very efficient .. 7 pts


About midway through the 4th quarter I was enjoying watching our best all-around player, Shareef, playing very good, hustling, tenacious defense. I was struck dumb when coach Cheeks took him out of the game and inserted an injured (and playing like it) Theo who did nothing all night but get pump faked into the sky approximately every 30 seconds.

Go figure. :whoknows:

Reef looked like he didn't get it either.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Ludicrous*



MARIS61 said:


> A 1 point win over the worst team in the league?
> 
> At Home?
> 
> ...


You would have a right to be pissed if Portland was a decent team. One crappy team barely beat a crappier team. Get over it, this isn't the same Blazers who made the playoffs like a whole decade in a row.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Ludicrous*



TheATLien said:


> Get over it, this isn't the same Blazers who made the playoffs like a whole decade in a row.


Try 2 whole decades in a row. You wouldn't know how hard it is being a Blazer fan right now.


----------



## ballerchick (Feb 22, 2005)

ok i can see the humor of the aging glove trying to play with spree and cassell. i would pay money to see that


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Just keep on burning up those games into the loss column, and the pain will come to an end soon. Part of the problem is Cheeks, who continues to have a SF in the game that can't hit from the outside to open up the middle, and who will not push the tempo of the game to benefit players like Bassy, Ruben, and Darius who really thrive in a helter skelter high tempo game style. As long as the middle keeps getting packed so tight that they can't run pick and rolls, Joel will continue to get less minutes. This would all be solved if they would run Kryapa at SF on the starting unit, the guy can hit an outside shot, and open up the middle. His game does not depend on posting up, so he would not drag his guy inside where other players are already operating. What is the worst thing to me, is all of the fans can see what crappy job Cheeks is doing. They see it with Bassy, they see it with the offense, they see it with his "Mad Chemist" substitution patterns, which seem to be more of a fishing effort rather then substituting with a real reason behind it. All we can do, is put on the straight jackets, beat our heads against the padded wall, and wait for it all to end.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

great post hasoos, it would also help if we had some height in the backcourt as well. I think our offense is centered too much around Damon and NVE. It seems like we waste 10 secs of clock running either of them off of 3-5 screens. Why don't we just pass and cut and use screens inbetween like the Kings do?


----------

